# Resin over floor



## firecat1981 (Nov 27, 2007)

Are you doing it to seal it for some reason? Otherwise it won't really do much. Does it need repairs?

If you are doing it to add strength it won't do much unless you are laying some fiberglass with it. Since it will be under the floor if it is in decent shape and not in need of repair then most likely you can leave it as is. Post some pictures up.


----------



## Mike_Reneau (Sep 9, 2012)

No need for repair I just thought it may be an easy way to get some extra reinforcement "over kill " before I put the floor in. I have been taking pics. I will try to get on here soon if I can figure out how to post them. Thanks for the feedback


----------



## firecat1981 (Nov 27, 2007)

No it really won't reinforce anything, rolling it on in this instance would kinda be like painting it, it would just be a coating.


----------



## cutrunner (Jun 8, 2010)

Extra weight


----------



## firecat1981 (Nov 27, 2007)

I like to use photobucket for posting pictures, it's oldschool but still works great.


----------

